# High tail hall



## MayDay (Aug 19, 2009)

FINALLY I've found out the game which attracted me to the furry fandom in the first place...high tail hall! For the past 2 years it's always been a mystery to me what that weird game I stumbled across was called. The game which I subsequently never found again until yesterday...huh, case closed 

Oh, and has there been problems with High tail hall 2?I seem to be unable to load it...or either that, the load is taking real long.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 19, 2009)

this is obviously a troll thread because there is no way in hell people like that shit...


----------



## Aurali (Aug 19, 2009)

HTH2 is out? I haven't heard anything about that project in 2 years. thought it died. Meh... don't know why people got so obsessive over the game. Gave the poor creator a HUGE ego though.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 19, 2009)

And what is this about?


----------



## Lukar (Aug 19, 2009)

Teehee. ^^'

EDIT: Whoa, there's a HTH2? I'll have to check that out this weekend.


----------



## Runefox (Aug 19, 2009)

Eli said:


> HTH2 is out? I haven't heard anything about that project in 2 years. thought it died. Meh... don't know why people got so obsessive over the game. Gave the poor creator a HUGE ego though.



Yeah, it just happened to be one of the few decent _tolerable_ not complete shit flash games that lets you have your way with a larger number of fursonae than one.

Now, that said, yes, there's an HTH 2; No, it's not done yet. Yes, it's much better; No, it's not that great.


----------



## MayDay (Aug 22, 2009)

Not many fans here I see.

Well, the second one does look pretty good. Or at least the small demo which I saw on newsground.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 22, 2009)

Runefox said:


> lets you have your way with a larger number of fursonae than one.


 Oh, mmkay.
I shouldn't have asked.


----------



## Wankah921 (Aug 28, 2009)

HTH did that to me too! But the problem with HTH2 isn't the load, it's the bad loops and sound bugs.


----------



## Shay Feral (Aug 29, 2009)

I wouldn't consider High Tail Hall a game, cos it's lacking objective. It's more of an interactive animation.


----------



## madd foxx (Aug 29, 2009)

HAHAHA. oh HTH look what you did to me. Its kinda the reason im into furries, no i dont like yiff that much but when your 16 its basicly imppsible to ignore. 


So do u have to make a donation in the tip jar thats in the lobby or the galss room (forgot were it is in HTH2) to unlock all the places.


----------

